# Looking for Remote Coding Opportunity, with flexible hours



## angelasnowman1980@yahoo.com (Feb 12, 2016)

Good Morning,

Does anybody know of any remote coding positions, offering flexible hours??  I am currently working full time, but due to recent circumstances I would like to find a remote coding job in which to supplement additional income.  However, the hours would need to be very flexible.

Any information is welcome.  Thank you very much!

Angela Snowman, CPC
Outpatient Specialty Coder
Oncology/Infusion


----------



## C Clark CPC CEDC (Feb 12, 2016)

*Remote Coding*

Try these: I don't know if they are hiring but it's a place to start

Nicka & Associates
https://nicka-associates.com
or

Edelberg & Associate(s)..

www.edelberg.com

Best of luck


----------

